# First football Saturday



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Started the morning with a pitcher of a homemade concoction that I call Saturday get right juice. 3 cups of ginger ale, 1 cup of oj, 2 fine Pilsner beers, 1 cup of vodka.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Then made homemade salsa


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Then made deer nachos (notice the homemade salsa on top)


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Next up pork belly burnt ends on the smoker


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

If that wasn’t enough I did baby backs on the Webber kettle


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Need the salsa recipe 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

lettheairout said:


> Need the salsa recipe
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Salsa is very easy. Cilantro, jalapeños, red onion, tomatoes, juice of 2 limes, and salt.
Maybe 8 small tomatoes, 4 whole jalapeños, 3/4 of a red onion, handful of cilantro, salt to taste. Run everything but tomatoes through a food processor then add tomatoes run through until the right consistency


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I forgot to mention minced garlic. I would guess about a tablespoon


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks. I got a few gallon bags of tomatoes to make salsa with. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice!


----------

